# Water stains on newly stained deck



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Exterior waterborne stains are still in there infancy. Many people are having problems using them on decks. 
From the picture it looks like the stain was over applied and/or did not penetrate completely. 

Were one or two coats applied? What were the conditions during application? Applying in direct sunlight can dry the stain before it can penetrate. 

Your best bet is probably to ask SW to send a rep out to look at it in person. I doubt anything can be done about it now short of stripping and re staining, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd have to agree with Jmays points about the possibility of conditions during and shortly after application. Those marks look almost like puddling although it's hard to tell. I wonder if it rained too soon after application and the product didn't get enough time to set up before water was sitting on it.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Waterborne stains have been around for years, although some of the newer formulations are hybrids- (oil/acrylic), in order to meet VOC regulations. Waterborne stains do not apply like oil-based stains. Adequate cure time and the application method are very important to attaining a successful result.


----------



## lesliers (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks for your comments - not very encouraging at all! 

Humid and warm (low 70's at night and mid 80's during the day) Rain 2 days after staining.
Same result on portion of deck that is 18 mod old and new addition that was just installed. All with pressure treated lumber.

Can anyone tell me what my options are for a fix or a redo? How do I go about it, when to start and what to use?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

How was the deck prepared for the stain? Was the deck cleaned well prior to staining to remove any mill glaze and contaminants? We have used Sherwin williams deckscapes semi transparent on numerous decks with no problems. When applying you do need to maintain a wet edge and work from one joint to the next, working fast. Most deck stain issues are caused by improper prep and over application. Did the deck have stains on the deck prior to staining? In the picture some areas look like they don't have enough stain, some areas look like the stain didn't penetrate and other areas I'm not sure with out seeing the deck in person.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

How was the deck prepared for the stain? We have used Sherwin williams deckscapes semi transparent on numerous decks with no problems. When applying you do need to maintain a wet edge and work from one joint to the next, working fast. Most deck stain issues are caused by improper prep and over application. I don't think over application is the problem here. Did the deck have stains on the deck prior to staining?


----------



## lesliers (Oct 6, 2014)

From what I can tell, my impression is over application. It looks like paint, not a stain. The variations you mention are just depending on what angle the sun is hitting any given spot. It's pretty consistent.
Is there any way to minimize this effect without having to totally remove everything? We have about 600 sq ft of deck and rails to deal with 

Again the guidance I'm looking for is what to do, when to do it and what to use.
Thanks for any specific recommendations.


----------



## Rango (Dec 13, 2013)

The stain didn't soak in for whatever reason. Are you sure you followed the manufacturer's directions? A semi-transparent stain now is going to show the bad areas. I think you are going to need to sand it and do it right. The mill glaze makes the most sense if it was new wood.


----------

